
Against Flatten the Curve: GetToZero [video] - georgecmu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf5ZRImyb8U
======
kruuuder
I don't get the point of this critic. The advice from flattenthecurve.com
seems reasonable to me, even though they don't present any numbers - it's a
qualitative analysis.

